# Interior Plastic



## apj (May 31, 2012)

Afternoon, does anyone know other repainting how to spruce up the interior plastic (doors, dash etc) on the TT ?

I ask because mine has got ingrained marks on doors etc which I can't shift (they lok like the odd white paint mark, dirt etc) and on the doors especially they wreck the look of my car.

Ideally if would be great to clean them and then repaint with a sponge, etc like I did when i repainted the baseball leather interior - clean, painted again and again until looked like new.

Any ideas guys and ladies ?


----------



## skiathosmike (Mar 29, 2011)

First....Not sure if this will work.....But I can't see why not. If you ensure that all grease and crap is removed from the pannels, there are Leather / Plastic shoe colour sprays (intended to change the colour of shoes) I am sure would work. But do not try the paint on stuff this will crack. The spray must absorb into the material not just sit on top of it. Best of luck Let us now how it goes

Regards

Mike


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi,
Well whatever you decide to end up doing you will still need to clean the panels properly.
Try some orange citrus cleaner and a nail brush and keep a damp 
Cloth to hand to wipe it off. Make sure the cleaner doesn't dry on the panel.
If the marks are still there you just need to wipe it over with some solvent before painting..
Alternatively, give a mobile specialist a call and see what they can offer. They generally have a few options depending on your budget and expectations.

Hope this helps a little.


----------



## AaronMc (May 7, 2012)

Try some Autosmart G101 in different strengths and massage it in to the plastics. Then dress with Kleen Freaks Interior Detailer  Lovely finish!


----------



## skiathosmike (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi all. Took my TT out to Greece last year for 6 months, staying on a very dusty island. As you can imagine the interiour got covered and I have been thinking of steam cleaning it (trying a small part first). Has anyone here ever taken a steam cleaner to the plastic if so please let me know how it went.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## apj (May 31, 2012)

Tried the G101 yesterday cleans the plastic very well, just need a product to put the shine back on. Getting some autoglym interior polish today as I don't want the plastic too shiney otherwise would have tried the Kleenfreaks product.


----------

